# TSW Wheels, Rotary Forged Collection for your TESLA from Get Your Wheels.



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*[email protected]*_
*(562)249-7184

TSW COLLECTION, Flow Formed wheels for your Stinger from Get Your Wheels.*

The TSW Paddock Rotary Forged® wheel is our latest wheel style developed with performance oriented motorsports applications in mind. The flat wheel profile offers maximum big brake caliper clearance while enhancing the overall wheel spoke strength. An even 15-spoke layout ensures that road forces are evenly distributed into the wheel. Utilizing our RF™ manufacturing process was necessary to emphasize the performance driven styling behind this wheel. Paddock RF™ is manufactured in 17 inch, 18 inch, 19 inch and 20 inch sizes for 5x100, 5x105, 5x108, 5x110, 5x112, 5x114.3, and 5x120 vehicles. Standard finish for the Paddock RF™ is Semi Gloss Black w/ Machined Tinted Ring. An additional Matte Bronze finish is available for select 5x100 and 5x114.3 applications.

*TSW BATHURST - Available sizes 17-21 inches, Gloss Gunmetal, Silver with Mirror Cut Face.*

















*TSW CHRONO* - *Available sizes 17-21 inches, Matte Black, Silver with Mirror Cut Face.
*








*

TSW GENEVA- Available sizes 17-20 inches, Matte Titanium Silver, Matte Black*










*TSW MECHANICA -* *Available sizes 17-20 inches, SILVER WITH MIRROR CUT FACE and MATTE GUNMETAL WITH MATTE BLACK FACE*










*TSW NEPTUNE - Available in 18-20 inches, Bronze, Battleship Gray, Semi Gloss Black.*










*TSW NURBURGRING - Available in 17-22 INCH. Matte Gunmetal, Gunmetal with Mirror Cut Face, Matte Bronze*










*TSW PADDOCK - Available in 17-20 inches. Semi Gloss Black with Machine Tinted Ring, Matte Bronze










TSW TURBINA - Available in 17-22 inches. TITANIUM SILVER W/MIRROR CUT FACE, MATTE BLACK










If any questions on sizes and prices.
Contact me.
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Chapelle MATTE BLACK*

19x8.5
19x9.5
20x8.5
20x10

DM me for inquiries.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TSW BATHURST X MODEL 3 Lowered.

Simple yet stunning.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TSW SWEEP x MODEL Y










Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TSW AILERON FEATURED

Model 3 fitment

Any questions, please let me know.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TSW MOSPORT X Model x










Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TSW TABAC X MODEL 3










Let me know if any questions on fitment or pricing

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TSW TABAC looks great.

DM me for questions

Thank you, 
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

MODEL X with TSW AILERON

Contact me for availability and pricing

Thank you and have a great weekend.

[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
Lowered M3 x TSW Bathurst*

Contact me for pricing and availability
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Mosport x Model S*

PM or Email me if you need a set.
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*TSW Aileron x Model X*
Financing available.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

TSW BATHURST X MODEL S










HAPPY FRIDAY


----------

